# Additional charges on nursing homes such as monthly social or service charges.



## Sue Ellen (31 May 2013)

Following on from my previous thread http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=178910 we are in the process of sourcing a nursing home for this relative who has dementia.

We have submitted the application for the Fair Deal scheme and hopefully it will not take too long as they are in hospital at present.

In viewing one of the homes they mentioned in passing about a social charge of €130.00 per month.  We hadn't heard anything about this in some others that we visited.  One or two didn't even have a brochure or web site despite coming highly recommended by quite a few friends.

We are hoping that with having a medical card (which should cover a lot of the medical requirements) there won't be too many other 'hidden' charges, but, just wondering what else should we be aware of other than hairdressing, laundry, newspapers and others.  This couple live mainly on their state pensions and their small savings will dwindle very quickly with even day to day costs.  They were used to two pensions but 80% of one will now go towards the costs of the nursing home.

Another thing that was mentioned was that despite hearing regularly that it is possible to move the patient from one home to another if the family are not happy that this is not realistic in light of the shortage of places for dementia and other illnesses.


----------



## irishmoss (31 May 2013)

I've never heard of a social charge. We pay extra for chiropodist and hairdresser. I'm almost sure incontinence pads aren't covered but I would double check that.

I would make sure the family are totally happy with their first choice and try and hold firm with that choice although there will be pressure on the family to accept an alternative place if there is no room in their first choice home.

Another point in moving from one nursing home to another, it's awful stressful getting them settled in the first instance and it's takes time for the person to adjust to their new surroundings so this can be traumatic to have to start all over again. So I would try and get personal recommendations, call in unexpected and do your homework.


----------



## alexandra123 (1 Jun 2013)

Sometimes they take the residents out on outings. This might be were the charge is coming into play.

Ask them is the charge optional and a break down for what it covers ? It might not be mandatory.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Jun 2013)

alexandra123 said:


> Sometimes they take the residents out on outings. This might be were the charge is coming into play.
> 
> Ask them is the charge optional and a break down for what it covers ? It might not be mandatory.



No we have asked them what the €130 is for and also checked their booklet and it states "mandatory weekly charge of €30 for Social Programmes (social activities, games, music, arts & crafts, etc) for those residents who are admitted under 'Fair Deal' criteria.  This article would seem to confirm 

Where additional services are provided such as chiropody, optician or others an administration charge of 20% will also apply on top of the relevant fees.

We understand fully that it would be very unsettling for an elderly patient to have to move but we also understand that it couldn't happen either way.  This is why it is so important to establish what extra charges there are rather than getting a shock when the monthly bill is presented for payment.


----------



## STEINER (1 Jun 2013)

A close relative is in a nursing home.  The Fair Deal scheme works fine for us regarding the accomodation fee, paying ~ €700 a week and the remaining ~ €300 comes from state pension and savings.  Nursing homes vary greatly in the quality of facilities and activities.  Ours is €40 per month, and covers indoor activities like bingo, music, singing, discussions, religious activities, games like indoor bowling etc.  Any outings this summer would be extra as well.  €40 is good value and the activities make a big difference.  They are optional, but life is much better with them, otherwise it would be just tv in the day room or own room day and night.  Hairdressing is extra as is physio and chiropodist.  We cut the physio and chiropodist and do it ourselves.  For €130 a month social you need to see exactly what this is for.  I know in our situation we would not be able to afford that.  Choose your list of nursing homes carefully for your loved one, we viewed good ones and ones we didn't like.  There is some choice available but waiting lists exist. Our nursing home is good, its just a good bit away from family in Dublin 12.  We are still on the waiting list for our best choice, but will only relocate to that particular one.  Best choice for us means facilities/staff and a nice place for our relative in her native area. We are 6 months in the current place and expect at least another 6 months wait for a room in the top choice.  Some of these homes have 1 year + waiting lists.

we don't have anything like that 20% admin charge.


----------

